# Zen with Olivewood



## Karl_99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Zen pen with black titanium wrapped in olivewood. Love the smell while turning! CA finish followed by buffing with tripoli and white diamond.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Sprung (Mar 11, 2014)

Very nice! That olive looks awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful blank Karl. Fit and finish are tops.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 11, 2014)

That olive is very nice ! Nice finish. And i agree Olive smells great when cutting n turning .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 11, 2014)

Some nice figuring in that one.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Mar 15, 2014)

Lovely wood for that pen. The Zen is still my favorite kit, I think. I never wanted to do pens until I saw a completed Zen kit. Yours is wonderful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

